# HTML/Framer "threat" - AVS gone wild



## Christina (May 10, 2002)

Well I installed AVS and it saying that at least 3000 files are "infected" with "HTML/Framer virus". They are all kind of files - in all types of programs.

AVS has a forum which isn't too helpful - when there is a possible false positive, they say to put it into a zip file and send it to them - no way I can do that. Any suggestions? Do I have to live with this thing giving me the same results now all the time?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Christina said:


> Well I installed AVS and it saying that at least 3000 files are "infected" with "HTML/Framer virus". They are all kind of files - in all types of programs.
> 
> AVS has a forum which isn't too helpful - when there is a possible false positive, they say to put it into a zip file and send it to them - no way I can do that. Any suggestions? Do I have to live with this thing giving me the same results now all the time?


Why don't you try AVG instead. 

http://free.grisoft.com/


----------



## Christina (May 10, 2002)

SORRY I meant AVG - that's what is giving me the results noted above.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

IMHO if it's giving you THAT kind of response, I'd try an online scanner first to verity the results, like Trend Micro's online scanner.

If you continue to get the same results, I would then

a) make sure AVG is updated,
b) reboot your computer into safe mode by mashing F8 a bunch when you boot it up and then choosing 'safe mode' and
c) scanning in safe mode.


----------



## momlaffsalot (Sep 9, 2004)

Kung: ) reboot your computer into safe mode by mashing F8 a bunch when you boot it up and then choosing 'safe mode'>>>

Mashing F8? Is that laymans speak or real computer lingo? I don't know why, that just struck me as funny...


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

Christina said:


> Well I installed AVS and it saying that at least 3000 files are "infected" with "HTML/Framer virus". They are all kind of files - in all types of programs.
> 
> AVS has a forum which isn't too helpful - when there is a possible false positive, they say to put it into a zip file and send it to them - no way I can do that. Any suggestions? Do I have to live with this thing giving me the same results now all the time?



What makes you think you DONT have 3000 files with the virus? If your not happy with the results you can always uninstall AVG, but you may still have the infected files. Where are the files that are infected. Usually framer is found in the My documents directory and attached to temp files. Are you see the virus in other directories? and are they on executable files or just within the browser cache area?

also WHY cant you sent them a zip of the files in question?


----------



## Christina (May 10, 2002)

A lot are in documents, but some are in photo programs, scanner program, even some game programs. 

I don't know how to send a zip file! And with that many items?

Christina


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Christina said:


> A lot are in documents, but some are in photo programs, scanner program, even some game programs.
> 
> I don't know how to send a zip file! And with that many items?
> 
> Christina


My advice to you is to let AVG do its thing. Most of the time it heals the infected files, and that's what I suspect it will do. It will ask before doing anything (quarantine, heal, delete, whatever).

Your documents are no good to you infected anyway, but you can print them first if you're that concerned.


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

I have been using AVG for years now and as I recall my very first run found all types of odd stuff that I had the program deal with. Now I just scan once every couple of weeks and no more problems. This is a good honest program,,,let it do its thing. jmho sis


----------



## RainyDay (Feb 11, 2008)

I agree with others. Just let AVG do it's thing. It can take down 98% of viri and/or trojans. After it gets done cleaning up the mess, your computer should run better. Oh, btw, don't quarantine anything AVG finds,,, DELETE it!


----------



## Christina (May 10, 2002)

AVG is not healing these thing. And if I deleted all these, I'd be deleting way too many files. I think I'll just let it go for now. Computer is running faster,anyway, so it did delete some trojans I had.


----------



## wogglebug (May 22, 2004)

Always trust AVG. It's more trustworthy than you or me. However, the free edition won't remove adware, which is what this is. Use Spybot or Ad-Aware, or just let AVG delete them all - they'll all or almost all be in the Internet temporary files anyway.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

Christina said:


> AVG is not healing these thing. And if I deleted all these, I'd be deleting way too many files. I think I'll just let it go for now. Computer is running faster,anyway, so it did delete some trojans I had.


If you dont delete them then the virus is going to spread to everfile you have. Yes deleteing them is going to delete your files, but you need to face the fact your files are infected and are not going to get any better. With over 3000 files infected you may need to reload your system to get it back into a stable state.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Gary in ohio said:


> If you dont delete them then the virus is going to spread to everfile you have. Yes deleteing them is going to delete your files, but you need to face the fact your files are infected and are not going to get any better. With over 3000 files infected you may need to reload your system to get it back into a stable state.


I agree with you Gary. I've been hesitant to post those thoughts, since it's her computer and she's the one who has to live with the consequences. However, she can't continue to live with an infected computer forever. She'll never be able to share a document or photo with anyone until she deals with it.

Christina, it's got to be done sooner or later. You can't save your infected documents or you'll surely reinfect your machine. If you can't live without those documents then I suggest you print them off. If you need to edit them in the future then they can be scanned & OCRed to convert them back into editable documents. There are no two ways about it, you simply HAVE TO deal with the virus infection, even if it eventually means a complete format and Windows reload.


----------



## lharvey (Jul 1, 2003)

It's just like being a pilot.

TRUST YOUR INSTRUMENTS NOT YOUR EYES

Lee


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

There is nothing in the temp files that are worth keeping just delete them all and see what comes up after that when you run AVG again. temp files are just temporary, not permanent. That are nothing, note nothing at all. Worthless piece of crud that windows does and hogs a lot of memory at that.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

arabian knight said:


> There is nothing in the temp files that are worth keeping just delete them all and see what comes up after that when you run AVG again. temp files are just temporary, not permanent. That are nothing, note nothing at all. Worthless piece of crud that windows does and hogs a lot of memory at that.


She also said that some of her documents are infected.

Actually, temporary Internet files serve a valuable purpose for dialup Internet users. They are mostly images from web pages that have been visited recently, so those same images don't have to be downloaded again when the same web pages are revisited. If the temporary files are removed browsing will be slower for a while. Temporary Internet files aren't of much use for DSL & cable users though. However, just to be clear, temporary Internet files don't consume memory, they consume hard drive space.


----------

